# استايل عيد القيامة 2010



## mr_desigen (3 أبريل 2010)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة عيد القيامة 
 ويارب تبقوا كلكم فى احسن حال
 انا صممت ستايل للقيامة ويارب يعجبكم 

مميزات الاستايل 

* 

*الوان متناسقة لتريح العين والمستخدم .*
*تجربة الاستايل على المتصفحات الاخرى .*
*سرعة الاستايل بنسبة 90% .*
*تم توزيع الاستايل بتقنية Css . 
*
*تعديل اغلب القوالب الخاصة بالاستايل والشكل العام ( التوقيع -الارفاق - بيانات العضو )*
*تعديل قالب **postbit وقالب**postbit_legacy . 
*
*تعديل فى الرئيسية ليظهر بشكل جديد وانيق**.*
*نسخة الاستايل 3.8.4 .*
*مشاهدة الاستايل على الطبيعة 
* *
http://www.design.byethost18.com/vb/index.php

*​*طريقة تركيب الاستايل 
* *
تم رفع ملف الصورel-kyama الى مجلد النسخة سواء vb اوforums وبعد ذللك استرد ملف الاستايل XML من لوحة التحكم ومبروك عليك الاستايل  

* *لطلبات تعديل الصور رجاء مراسلتى ع 
** nolove4ever9******.com
** 
** لتحميل الاستايل
** 


** رجاء محبة عدم ازالة حقوقى من على الاستايل 
** ولو فية اى شكوى فى الاستايل رجاء إبلاغى 
** 
** وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين 
** تقبلوا تحياتى 
** mr_desigen (أخوكم أمير)*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أبريل 2010)

*كل 

سنه

وأنتم

طيبين​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2010)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا جميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MATTEW (3 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا ليك مستر ديزاين علي الأستايل الرائع 

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## mr_desigen (3 أبريل 2010)

يارب الاستايل يعجبكم 
اخوكم الصغير امير 
* HaPpY EaStEeR EvErY oNe*


----------



## tinaton (4 أبريل 2010)

*ميرسى كتير  ليك مستر ديزاين*
* علي الأستايل فى قمة الجمااااااال والروووووعة  *
*تسلم الايادى  ربنا يعوضك كل خير 
*​*
*


----------



## bashaeran (4 أبريل 2010)

*تسلم ايدك كل سنة وانت طيب*


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

